# Texas flood



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iG3KxPyGxEYmo
Video back up


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Damn, that water is moving. I figured it'd be tough out there this weekend...hence sitting on my ass all day today


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

WHAT A HOOT..


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

We had a few shots at big trout in two to three feet of water and two or three shots at reds in big tide conditions and small clear pockets. I usually just put the skiff back on the trailer after I see those conditions but we were desperate and addicted.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

At least you missed the logs.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

More video Texas wind added to Texas flood. A day for those who enjoy a challenge and have a good wind casting game. Three seconds no false cast to get it done.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

One of the best albums ever written. Oh no wait your talking about fishing


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah Curtis. Stevie Ray was a good blues man.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Video back up.


----------

